# BBQ contest in wva martinsburg



## jwatki (Jul 31, 2007)

A new non sanction in West Va. They are planning to get it sanction next year. http://www.panhandlepickin.com/index.php?pr=BBQ
Pigs on the run are planning to attend. We love to see you guys there.
John


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 17, 2007)

Where's "plan"?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 18, 2007)

My Side of the Mountain Barbeque will be there.  Plan on setting up friday night.  Ya'll stop by and have a cold one.


----------



## The Crazy Redneck (Aug 22, 2007)

The Crazy Rednecks' are looking at our schedules and will hopefully be able to come to this one.  WE should now this week.  Am I right that they are only judging Ribs, Chicken and a Chefs Choice?  Can the Chef's choice be whatever I pick. Like Brats for instance....


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 22, 2007)

The Crazy Redneck said:
			
		

> The Crazy Rednecks' are looking at our schedules and will hopefully be able to come to this one.  WE should now this week.  Am I right that they are only judging Ribs, Chicken and a Chefs Choice?  Can the Chef's choice be whatever I pick. Like Brats for instance....



Well, it will be great to see you guys again.  My understanding is that the chefs choice is beef and it is blind judging.


----------



## The Crazy Redneck (Aug 24, 2007)

Well, I filled out the online form.  My partner can't be there so I am getting a volunteer to help me out.  That is why I am hoping that I can do something simple for the Chefs Choice category.  I was planning on coming in early Saturday morning and start cooking.  This will depend on the response they give for Chefs Choice.


----------



## The Crazy Redneck (Aug 24, 2007)

I just called the place and the girl I spoke with said sausage or Brats are O.K. for the Chefs Choice.  However, I might just come up Friday night to socialize with everybody and make sure I get a spot plus attend the cooks meeting at 6PM.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 26, 2007)

The Crazy Redneck said:
			
		

> I just called the place and the girl I spoke with said sausage or Brats are O.K. for the Chefs Choice.  However, I might just come up Friday night to socialize with everybody and make sure I get a spot plus attend the cooks meeting at 6PM.



Ya gotta come up on friday.  Thats the best time to be there.


----------



## The Crazy Redneck (Aug 27, 2007)

I will be there on Friday, but they have run out of spots with electricity.  I should not need it because I will not start cooking till early Saturday morning.  Does anybody know how many teams are coming since they have already run out of electrical hook-ups?  Look forward to seeing y'all there.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 27, 2007)

The Crazy Redneck said:
			
		

> I will be there on Friday, but they have run out of spots with electricity.  I should not need it because I will not start cooking till early Saturday morning.  Does anybody know how many teams are coming since they have already run out of electrical hook-ups?  Look forward to seeing y'all there.



I paid for an electrical space so if you want to tap into mine your more than welcome.  Just bring some cords.  The website said the whole campground is booked solid.


----------

